# Good people of Piranha-fury, Please ID



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Good people of Piranha-fury, what fish is this that I have??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks Like rhom to me-
But I'm no expert either....


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rhom, IMO.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd say rhom as well, but im with AK, Im no pro.... Whatever it is, its a beauty.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks rhom like to me 
deffinately a keeper


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a comprresus to me but me saying that it will prons turn out to be a rhom


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks like a guyana rhom


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.. in the pics posted, I am not seeing any barring indicitive of a compressus..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Rhom imo


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
I say rhombeus too.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like a rhom to me. hey Dr. Giggles how did you get 06's new dog?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

That looks like a rhom...
did you get that at your local fish store? because i live in the twin cities too.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

BUBB$ said:


> That looks like a rhom...
> did you get that at your local fish store? because i live in the twin cities too.


Yeah, I went up to Ramsey to Premier Pets just to get it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I love the red on this piranha's gill plates. Nice pick-up!


----------

